# Preferred airport colour?



## IslaYuka (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey all

I just wanted to make a little poll because I’ve been wondering which airport colour is the most liked in the community.

Personally I prefer the yellow one although I have the feeling for most people it’s the worst one. Green is a close second but 2 of my friends already have green and atm I’m resetting but 80%(no joke) of the time I get green and haven’t gotten blue once. The RNG struggle is kinda real. 

I’m curious to see the results.


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue for me, though I might have a touch of a bias because it is my airport color, and I loved it before I even realized airports could come in different colors. I just wish it gave me cuter items at the Nook Stop!! Second would probably be Yellow, since it goes with the blue thats already there, but red is my least favorite for sure.


----------



## IridianSky (Aug 3, 2020)

I like green the best, closely followed by yellow. I ended up with blue though, which is my least favorite unfortunately. I prefer for the plane to have a main/body color that contrasts with the blue trim, so the blue plane is just so blah looking. The blue of the plane is different from the trim blue, but still, it’s too much of one color for me. Plus the color variants for the blue airport nook mile items are mostly not my preferences.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 3, 2020)

Green has the best Nook Miles items. Like, not even close


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 3, 2020)

My airport is orange, which is my favorite color, and probably what I would have chosen if I had a choice, or i had known there were different colors when I started, or if it had occurred to me to reset to change my airport or anything. Now, naturally, everytime I see a green airport or a yellow airport, I think I wish mine was that color. So probably better that I didn’t actually do any work for an airport color. I think they all look nice actually, I love the bright colors.

(And about 99% or the time I don’t think about the color of my airport at all.)


----------



## Xeleron (Aug 3, 2020)

I regret not resetting my island to get the green airport    at the time I didn't know that was an option


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the orange airport color and I like it the most, mostly because orange is one of my favorite colors alongside purple and pink. My second favorite is probably the green one.

Since they were mentioned by other members, I'm not really that bothered by the Nook Miles item differences, but I do sort of wish I had the green airport's black streetlamps.


----------



## Bunnii (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the blue and I’ll say it’s my favourite. It matches the dodos and their brand the best imo, considering the dodos are blue and the merch they give is also often in blue.


----------



## oak (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the blue airport which is good but if we could paint the airport I would switch to yellow.


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Aug 3, 2020)

I specifically reset for a blue airport (among other things), but if I had the option I'd change to green. I kinda wish I had whichever one gives white streetlamps, though.


----------



## BalloonFight (Aug 3, 2020)

My favorite out of them all for purely airport color would be the blue one. I have the orange airport on my island, and I'm quite satisfied with the Nook Miles item colors with orange. If I would have been fully aware of the variants during the first week, I probably would have reset for a green or blue airport though.


----------



## honeychi (Aug 3, 2020)

i prefer yellow bc i feel like it goes with my pastel/pink themed island the best


----------



## Clock (Aug 3, 2020)

Doesn’t matter to me to be honest.
Mine is orange.
Would be nice to customize airport and resident services appearance though.


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 3, 2020)

The Blue airport is pretty but I have the green airport. The green airport is worth it for the number of black street lamps I use.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Aug 3, 2020)

I like all of the colors but if I could pick, I'd probably go with the red-orange airport


----------



## cocoacat (Aug 3, 2020)

My favorite is blue, but when I was choosing my island I settled for yellow. Yellow is okay. I like the brown streetlamps. 

If I were to choose today, I'd either go with blue or orange (for the Nook mile colors.)

I'm hoping one day we'll be able to customize the airport and airplane color with more choices.


----------



## Eureka (Aug 3, 2020)

Originally my favorite was blue, but then I saw the orange in person and I do prefer it a lot more! I feel like green and blue blend in too much with their surroundings, meanwhile yellow kinda stands out too much for my liking.


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

i think my favourite is blue but i also like the yellow one! i think the only colour that i’m not super fond of is the orange one, which just so happens to be my airport colour lmao - but i suppose it matches my native fruit of peaches and will look the best with my desired aesthetic aha


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 3, 2020)

I am probably biased, but I really like the yellow. It contrasts nicely with the environment and also fits with the Dodo colors and logo.


----------



## moon_child (Aug 3, 2020)

I originally liked the yellow. In my first island, I had yellow and I loved the way it contrasted and complimented the blue and yellow combo of the dodo airport logo. Also, I had peaches then for native fruit and I think yellow pairs so well with the peaches and it’s golden bottom. However, when I reset my island recently, I went for the orange airport because I liked the colors of the nook miles items tied to it best (I use lots of street lamps and I needed the airport that came with the white ones). It’s a hassle to trade for nook miles items especially if you need a lot of it.


----------



## Saga (Aug 3, 2020)

I have green, but I think yellow and blue look the nicest.

That said, I do think green has the best Nook Mile item colors, so I'm happy with my airport, I guess.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2020)

Red is my favorite airport color, it just goes well with my aesthetic. I got the yellow one on my island though which is also nice.


----------



## Feunard (Aug 3, 2020)

My favourite has to be orange. Before even seeing one, I would have said that it's blue like the one I have, instead. But I had never seen what the actual red/orange airport looked like. When I visited an island and saw the orange airport for the first time, I was struck by the shade of colour that I absolutely did _not_ expect, believing it would have been more of a red shade than an orange one. I can't imagine how beautiful it must be in October and November. o:


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Aug 3, 2020)

i wanted blue initially (fav color look at my profile) but now felt like i hit the jackpot getting orange because it looks natural along with the area of wooden planks.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Aug 3, 2020)

My airport color is yellow, though I picked the red/orange option since that's closer to my favorite color, lol. I don't really have a huge preference either way, though.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m surprised people have commented on liking the green color. I have a green airport and I HATE it so much . My hope is that Nintendo will introduce an option to customize the airport. (If we could customize the train station in New Leaf, why not the airport in New Horizons?) I really want red or orange, being that my island is set in autumn and it would match the surroundings. Yellow is a close second/third on my color list.


----------



## rosabelle (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue airport color has always been my preferred. Heck I reset for days for it + peaches lol. It's just my preference since I love blue and I think it looks so nice with the sea water and all. The orange/red would have to be a second favorite.


----------



## Sander (Aug 3, 2020)

Guess it depends a lot on the theme you’re going for. I used to be team blue airport, but the red/orange airport (especially w/ pine trees near the entrance) is the most natural & rustic option imo. Definitely my favorite.


----------



## aericell (Aug 3, 2020)

blue was my preferred at first so i reset until i got it but now that i've finished decorating around my island, i kinda wish i had gone for yellow instead. pink & yellow is one of my favorite color combinations and there's a loootta pink around my island.
blue is still nice though! i don't think green or orange would've worked for me at all


----------



## Romaki (Aug 3, 2020)

I love the yellow one.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Aug 3, 2020)

On it's own, I love the blue one most so that's what I voted for. But it blends in too much with the blue water around it. I got orange, which I thought I'd hate, but it actually looks good with the blue water so I'm happy enough with it. I don't like the green one because it's so fluorescent and I just don't like yellow that much.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Aug 3, 2020)

I voted for blue, but I have the yellow and that's my second favorite!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the blue one which I love because I think it matches dodo airline the best! but I will agree that it blends in quite a lot with the water around it


----------



## Manah (Aug 3, 2020)

I love the green one. It was the only thing I was resetting for.


----------



## Fraggle (Aug 3, 2020)

Mine is orange and I’m not keen. If I’d known about island resetting when I started I would have gone for a blue or green colour. Orange has white street lamps and a black/white lighthouse which are nice. Yellow phone boxes though! I traded on Nookazon to get red ones being a proud Brit


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mine is blue and I totally didn’t even know there were different airport colors ... even after being on several different islands  I’m unobservant.
While I might like some of the nook mile items for other airport colors better, I just generally like that my airport is blue. It fits well and looks nice next to the water.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Aug 3, 2020)

I honestly would not have been fussed which one I got, as they all look nice, but if I had to pick a favourite it would be the blue, and that's the one I got


----------



## JSS (Aug 3, 2020)

When I reset I went for blue bc it's my favourite and matched my box art. I had orange initially (farewell white streetlamps  ). All of them bring something though. The yellow is super cute and matches the line and the dodo's beak in the logo, the orange matches the dodo uniform's tie and the life rings outside the airport, and the green just kinda matches the overall island aesthetic.


----------



## niconii (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue! No special reason, only because it matches the theme/color of dodo airlines.
That, and it’s my airport color. Also I didn’t know until lately that you can actually have different airport colors.
I also like yellow too. Haven’t seen a red airport before though but I think I might like it too.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 3, 2020)

I didn't really consider the airport color when resetting my island; I didn't think it'd affect the look of my island overall. I hardly pay attention to airport colors whenever I visit someone haha.
I really love green airport mainly for the black streetlamps; I needed like 20+ of them and it would be a hassle to have someone else order it for me. Also, green is a nice color esp. since it compliments the hedges and grass. Really nice esp. since half of my island is green scenery.
Orange is probably second best, though I hate orange I love the white streetlamp and white drink machine. Blue is a pretty color but having that green streetlamp might make me barf haha.


----------



## Pintuition (Aug 3, 2020)

I have friends that have all of the different colors between them and I have to say I really actually prefer my own (blue). To me, blue feels the most islandy and doesn't stick out when compared to the color of the water. The yellow airport is cute but I think it would really clash with a lot of island themes. Green would be nice for a more natural island! I think the color I like the least is orange just because it stands out so much. All colors are nice in their own way, but it's blue for me!


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 3, 2020)

I prefer blue, followed by yellow. Luckily, I was able to get an island with a blue airport.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 3, 2020)

While I have yellow, I definitely wanted blue. I remember back in March when I first started playing I said, anything but yellow! But of course I got yellow. Just got used to it now!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 3, 2020)

When I started my island, I didn't know airport colors were a thing. XD In retrospect, I lucked out and got a blue airport. After that, I like yellow then orange, with my least favorite being green (I just don't like green as a color in general, other than when it's found in nature).


----------



## Candy83 (Aug 3, 2020)

I will not link the video; but YouTube’s RyanFTW had a video on the airport colors and how they determine the furniture pieces particularly for the exterior for enhancing one’s island. What you get, for example, with the streetlamp.

I have yellow. I do not like having the soda machine in pink. I picked yellow without knowledge of this when I began the game on March 20. I wanted yellow. I wanted my island fruit to be apple. I have them.

If I get a second Nintendo Switch, and a second game copy of “Animal Crossing: New Horizons,” I may use that second copy for temporary islands. I would use the other colors to generate the opportunity for me to acquire those other colors of, say, the streetlamp—or whatever else may appeal to me.

I think this is personal taste. At the same time, I don’t think there is a perfect choice. Well, unless you want to get and maintain separate Nintendo Switch game consoles, along with separate game copies, so that you can have everything covered. That would be a lot to spend on “New Horizons.”


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 3, 2020)

I like the darker coloured ones so orange and blue are my favourites. I personally chose my map based on either of those and ended up going with orange when I found a cherries/orange combo (if it was orange/orange that would have been amazing). We did not have this information at the time of launch, but even now the nook items linked to the airport would not affect my decision on other colours since I could just get those through trading. Although I understand that people who need multiple street lamps might struggle with this. Thankfully I didn't need many so I was able to order a few black ones I needed from other people!


----------



## rubyrubert (Aug 3, 2020)

Yellow.
I have black drink and snack machines, the black monster, the blue + white lighthouse, the white + black public benches, etc. It seems like the default color to me. The only thing that isn't black/default are my bronze streetlamps.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue is my favorite overall but for thematic purposes I went for an orange airport for Evwirt so I’d say orange is an honorary tie for my favorite.


----------



## nerfeddude (Aug 3, 2020)

Yellow for me. With orange being close second.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the green one. I'm happy with the items but I kind of wish I had yellow or blue to match the dodos better. I wish teal was still an option, it was shown once in the trailer and never became a color in the game </3


----------



## RedPanda (Aug 3, 2020)

I strongly prefer the blue airport, speaking solely of the building and not the item as associates with it, though I like most of the item colors I got. I also like that it matches the souvenirs you get from the airline. I didn’t even know color variations were a thing for a long while so I am glad I got the color I prefer!


----------



## Yujian (Aug 3, 2020)

Green is the only option!


----------



## Tentacles (Aug 3, 2020)

I reset my island again to go from orange to green but now I realize that the blue is actually my favorite. Too late to reset now tho. I wish we could pick a custom color.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 3, 2020)

I like the blue colour best. I think it fits the airport theme the most


----------



## chriss (Aug 3, 2020)

When I was resetting for my island I did not even consider the airport color. I was resetting for fruit.
Kinda sucks now realizing your stater fruit does not even matter.
I ended up with a yellow airport and I would prefer literally any of the other colors. But I'd say the red is my favorite.
Does not bother me enough to reset again though.


----------



## Hirisa (Aug 3, 2020)

I love the orange airport but I have the green one. Luckily I really like that one too. The only color I would really not want is the blue because that shade of blue is very depressing to me.


----------



## Misha (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue, and I actually reset for it. I like red/orange somewhat too, but I wish it was actually red without the orange. The other two are way too bright for my taste.


----------



## Serabee (Aug 3, 2020)

I've actually grown quite fond of my blue airport... which is ironic, since it's my least favorite color overall  But it's not a terrible shade, and it looks nice by the ocean.


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 3, 2020)

I have orange and I dont hate it, but it doesn't really match with the colors of my island. If I had a choice out of the current options I think I'd like blue, but if I could have ANY color in the world I'd want pink. lol. I wish there was a pink airport option, I would have reset for a week straight for it. c:


----------



## Snek (Aug 3, 2020)

I like my colour orange because my native fruit is the orange. If not orange then blue because the DoDo airline colour is mostly blue


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the yellow one to match my yellow switch lite.. it looks so cute.. yellow also for the plane reminds me of banana boats so i like that.... 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 3, 2020

But green is nice...


----------



## Lavamaize (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue is my favorite! I currently have the Blue one, and while the Nook Mile items may not be the best for that color (in my opinion) I would rather have the color airport I want opposed to items. I would have to say Yellow is my second favorite airport color.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a green one, but I think the yellow or blue one look cuter haha


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

I can't remember which I have (maybe blue?), but I'm going with green or orange because those are kinda the main colors on my island. Also, they're my second and third favorite colors respectively.


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 3, 2020)

HOL UP

Diff airport colors means better nookstop items..? 

if im not delusional, im pretty sure mine is green, i like it alot. i'd hate to have an orange red or yellow one. 

and can anyone tell me which nookstop items are associated with the green airports?


----------



## Mattician (Aug 3, 2020)

I wanted a yellow airport. But I reset for hours trying to get oranges. So I settled for what I got, red/orange.


----------



## marshallows (Aug 3, 2020)

a toss up between orange and yellow but i got stuck with an ugly blue and the worst nook miles furniture combo lmao  if i knew the furniture were directly coordinated with airport colors, i would have considered resetting when i first started the game but here we are~


----------



## Florence + The Machine (Aug 3, 2020)

egocentricHollybush said:


> and can anyone tell me which nookstop items are associated with the green airports?


Here's a graphic for all of the items tied to your airport color:


Spoiler: large image











It also appears that certain variations are also locked to appear together, which is something of which I was unaware.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 3, 2020)

I reset a lot for the orange one because I don't want to have to trade with people for the white streetlamps, especially bc I use a lot. TT v TT


----------



## Readinglynatic (Aug 3, 2020)

I have the yellow airport and I think it gives me a good random of nook mile items and it’s bright and feels cozy. XD I think I might have chosen green if I had a choice though.


----------



## xlisapisa (Aug 3, 2020)

Green and blue look the best to me, but I prefer the green because of the nook stop items (and it’s the one I have). I do wish I had access to the pink drink machine and pink springy ride on though, but I do have one of each already so there’s that!


----------



## loveclove (Aug 3, 2020)

I have blue and I like it because it's the more neutral color, and it goes with the Dodo Airlines logo. Orange is the worst for me because it's the opposite of what I described. Green and yellow are fine I guess


----------



## Holla (Aug 3, 2020)

I like the blue. It being my favourite colour aside, I like that it matches the Dodo Airlines Logo colour. The other colours look nice as well, but I feel like blue makes the most sense as it matches.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue is my favourite colour but I settled with the orange one. I wasn't happy originally until I found out you get white streetlamps with the orange airport and the murky green one with the blue...so I'm very happy now lol


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 3, 2020)

I originally wanted the orange one since I liked how the airplane looks, but I ended up with blue after resetting a few times and only getting blue airports.


----------



## brockbrock (Aug 3, 2020)

I like yellow and orange the most. Blue blends in too much for me, and then green just doesn't fit. I wish the orange was redder as I am really not a fan of orange, but ehh...


----------



## saucySheep (Aug 4, 2020)

NAsh88 said:


> Here's a graphic for all of the items tied to your airport color:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large image
> ...


tysm! yeah i can see that's true now that i look... i guess im happy i got the green airport


----------



## Nickerous (Aug 4, 2020)

Started a new island and got blue for my airport and the longer pier.....kinda sad my main town has a yellow airport and the short pier.


----------



## vicutie (Aug 4, 2020)

Blue because it matches the sky and ocean! ☺ And blue airport = blue airplane color as well which matches the Dodo Airlines logo ✈


----------



## SirSean (Aug 4, 2020)

vicutie said:


> Blue because it matches the sky and ocean! ☺ And blue airport = blue airplane color as well which matches the Dodo Airlines logo ✈



Yes that's another reason why blue is best. It matches the whole Dodo Airlines theme


----------



## Zane (Aug 4, 2020)

I really would have liked to have had the yellow one! I’m totally fine with orange though, as I was only resetting for peaches and didn’t want to end up with the blue or green airports.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the yellow airport which I'm quite comfortable with, but I've seen the blue on other islands and thought it looked better. I'm not really fussed with the colour of my airport though, and never have put a lot of thought into something so small.


----------

